# Butter fun facts



## friedzucchini (Dec 2, 2009)

Pioneer wives moving Westward learned to make butter on the march by using the motion of the wagon to churn their butter.


----------



## friedzucchini (Dec 2, 2009)

Butter contributes only 3% of the total fat in the U.S. food supply.


----------



## friedzucchini (Dec 2, 2009)

In Quebec, Canada, a law existed until July 2008 which stated that margarine must be a different color from butter.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Greeks and Romans used to put butter in their hair to make them look shiny.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Marigolds were once used to color butter.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Butter. :thumb: All righty then.

BDL


----------



## friedzucchini (Dec 2, 2009)

The world record for butter eating is 7 quarter pound sticks of salted butter in 5 minutes by Donald Lerman.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

We consume more than 4 pounds of butter per person per year.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

"We" being who?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Well, read it here....it said Americans but I decided to include myself in there as well if you don't mind .....

http://www.docstoc.com/docs/2236187/...s-About-Butter

But then again, maybe I am wrong ? Correct me please if I am ?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

That's what I was wondering - thanks. I guess Canada is in America, right? But then again, so is Uruguay, Paraguay, Chili, Equator, Brazil....

Personally I know I eat WAY more than 4lbs of butter per year. :lol: But then again I'm French, and we eat butter on bread (with jam) for breakfast. Which reminds me - time for breakfast!


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

... ... :lol: ...


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Have a wonderful breakfast.....


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

And they are used to feed chickens, so that they appear golden yellow when slaughtered rather then pale white.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

ha, does that also make the yolks yellower? i heard they feed something to chickens here to make eggs to use in fettuccine, so they look more yellow and don;t have to add coloring. there's a french cheese that's colored yellow with flowers

But back to butter, isn;t there a (?)medieval tower (or maybe more than one) called the "butter tower" paid for by some butter tax or something?


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

It takes about 21 pounds of milk to make a pound of butter


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes it does. In fact that's the only thing that determines the color of yolks: the color of the flowers the chicken eats. Since bright orange yolks are quite fashionable, many farmers make their chicken eat bright orange flowers.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

And it takes about 2,000 liters of water to produce 1 pound of milk. Do the math. Ouch!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

First, there's the arithmetic. If 1000 liters of water make 1 liter of milk, then 2000 liters of milk make 2 liters of milk which is 4.4 lbs.

Second, what happens to the roughly 1998 liters of water which don't go into the milk?

BDL


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow I really need to get back to school. 

I guess cows pee too? :lol:


----------



## nichole (Sep 16, 2009)

Really? that's awesome information. they feed like for how many times and day? to make the meat turns yellow? or they will feed it from birth to slaughter.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Normally from 2 weeks and up.. Also farm raised salmon are fed carrots to make them orange colored as they are white in color when farm raised unlike wild salmon.:chef:


----------



## pua.melia409 (Oct 23, 2009)

That is truly disgusting!


----------



## lukeborgiscool (May 4, 2012)

its yummy, what you on about?????????????????


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Now if you buy prepackaged salmon  fresh or smoked in the market it must state artificially colored or color added.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Making Ghee at this very moment.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I have always wanted to taste Cafe de Paris butter on a steak....


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

The Iowa State fair makes butter sculptures ever year. 

The 1999 buttery rendition of Leonardo da Vinci's "The Last Supper" was sculpted out of 2,000 pounds of butter 

http://www.iowastatefair.org/fair-attractions/butter-cow/


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

petalsandcoco said:


> I have always wanted to taste Cafe de Paris butter on a steak....


Do you have a trustable recipe of it?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

There are many recipes floating around in cyber but I have not tried them of yet. There seems to be a controversy over it (which French restaurant perfected it....so-on)

@ Dave : I am a fan of butter but the other word that starts with "M" (we won't mention the word) came up with a beautiful sculpture.

"Last November, Vipula Athukorale, 47, won a gold medal for his unusual Victorian street scene at a world food sculpting competition in Luxembourg."


----------



## zoebisch (Apr 9, 2012)

siduri said:


> ha, does that also make the yolks yellower? i heard they feed something to chickens here to make eggs to use in fettuccine


Oats and a good ranged diet will do this. I always gave my chickens and ducks whole oats. The yolks were pretty much orange. It's a visual adjustment for some, especially when you make mayo with them.  The eggs will also gain the aroma/flavor of the water and feed if those are strong. Like the eggs in Guatemala City I had at a small place smelled just like the open sewer water the hens were drinking...lovely.


----------

